# Swiss Open 2009



## sgowal (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope everyone had a nice christmas and new year start.

This is a remainder that the Swiss Open will take place on the 31st of January and the 1st of February. If you didn't register yet please do so.

Also, for those who are wondering about accommodation, there is the youth hostel: http://www.hihostels.com/dba/hostels-Lausanne-055007.en.htm

But also, http://www.hostelbookers.com/hostels/switzerland/lausanne/

Hope you can make it to the Swiss Open,
Sven


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 5, 2009)

I took my time and bought the train ticket today 

I am particularly looking forward to meeting Milan, Doudou, Martin, Benjamin, Thomas, Sven and anyone else who I already know or not know =)

Lausanne, here I come !!!


----------

